# Criptocorine parva



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello everybody

Well I want to know if some of you have any experience with this cripto?

It`s hard to find this kind of plants where I live, but last weekend I've seen it on a pet store......so before buy it, want to hear somthing about it....you know any recomendations to take care of it...........or is just like the others criopto..

I read can make a foreground with it.....it`s that true?

I nead something special to take care of it?

I have a 100 gal taank, with flourite, DIY Co2, 0.50 w/lt fluorescent light,

thank you a lot

a c u a m a n


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It will grow in the same conditions as most other Crypts, but you won't want to try creating a foreground with it as it grows extremely slow. I've had it in my 125g tank for over a year now with no propogation at all. It's still alive and well, but it does not spread for me.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

to re-enforce:

1) it grows rediculously slow for almost everyone
2) will cost $$$$ for a forground considering the high starting density given #1


----------



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank you a lot

This information really help me to decide not to buy it, at least not for a foreground plant, I just want a foreground plant for my tank, but like I told you before It`s to hard to find plants like this.........and when I read in www.tropica.dk that can make a foreground with it, I got excited!!!!!..............but anyway i just wait more time to find some foreground plant here.......

thank you for your help

a c u a m a n


----------

